# [crossdev] arm-linux-gnueabihf lässt sich nicht bauen

## 3PO

Hallo,

"crossdev -S -v -t arm-linux-gnueabihf", bricht mit folgendem Fehler ab:

```
...

  cp /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/gcc/ginclude/stdint-wrap.h include/stdint.h; \

  chmod a+r include/stdint.h; \

elif [ wrap = provide ]; then \

  cp /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/gcc/ginclude/stdint-gcc.h include/stdint.h; \

  chmod a+r include/stdint.h; \

fi

set -e; for ml in `cat fixinc_list`; do \

  sysroot_headers_suffix=`echo ${ml} | sed -e 's/;.*$//'`; \

  multi_dir=`echo ${ml} | sed -e 's/^[^;]*;//'`; \

  fix_dir=include-fixed${multi_dir}; \

  if [ -f `echo /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf${sysroot_headers_suffix}/usr/include | sed -e :a -e 's,[^/]*/\.\.\/,,' -e ta`/limits.h ] ; then \

    cat /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/gcc/limitx.h /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/gcc/glimits.h /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/gcc/limity.h > tmp-xlimits.h; \

  else \

    cat /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/gcc/glimits.h > tmp-xlimits.h; \

  fi; \

  /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/gcc/../mkinstalldirs ${fix_dir}; \

  chmod a+rx ${fix_dir} || true; \

  rm -f ${fix_dir}/limits.h; \

  mv tmp-xlimits.h ${fix_dir}/limits.h; \

  chmod a+r ${fix_dir}/limits.h; \

done

rm -f include-fixed/README

cp /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/gcc/../fixincludes/README-fixinc include-fixed/README

chmod a+r include-fixed/README

echo timestamp > stmp-int-hdrs

rm gcc.pod

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/gcc'

Checking multilib configuration for libgcc...

mkdir -p -- arm-linux-gnueabihf/libgcc

Configuring in arm-linux-gnueabihf/libgcc

configure: creating cache ./config.cache

checking for --enable-version-specific-runtime-libs... no

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for gawk... gawk

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... arm-unknown-linux-gnueabihf

checking for arm-linux-gnueabihf-ar... /usr/libexec/gcc/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ar

checking for arm-linux-gnueabihf-lipo... arm-linux-gnueabihf-lipo

checking for arm-linux-gnueabihf-nm... /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/nm

checking for arm-linux-gnueabihf-ranlib... /usr/libexec/gcc/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ranlib

checking for arm-linux-gnueabihf-strip... /usr/libexec/gcc/arm-linux-gnueabihf/strip

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc... /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib/ -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/include -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/sys-include

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib/ -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/include -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/sys-include    accepts -g... yes

checking for /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib/ -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/include -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/sys-include    option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking how to run the C preprocessor... /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib/ -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/include -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/sys-include    -E

checking whether decimal floating point is supported... no

configure: WARNING: decimal float is not supported for this target, ignored

checking whether fixed-point is supported... no

checking whether assembler supports CFI directives... yes

checking for __attribute__((visibility("hidden")))... yes

checking whether the target assembler supports thread-local storage... yes

checking whether the thread-local storage support is from emutls... no

configure: updating cache ./config.cache

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: executing default commands

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libgcc'

# If this is the top-level multilib, build all the other

/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib/ -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/include -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/sys-include    -g -O2 -pipe -O2  -g -O2 -pipe -DIN_GCC -DCROSS_DIRECTORY_STRUCTURE  -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition  -isystem ./include  -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wno-missing-prototypes -g -DHAVE_GTHR_DEFAULT -DIN_LIBGCC2 -D__GCC_FLOAT_NOT_NEEDED -fno-stack-protector   -I. -I. -I../.././gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../include  -DHAVE_CC_TLS  -o _udivsi3.o -MT _udivsi3.o -MD -MP -MF _udivsi3.dep -DL_udivsi3 -xassembler-with-cpp \

  -c /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc/config/arm/lib1funcs.asm

/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib/ -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/include -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/sys-include    -g -O2 -pipe -O2  -g -O2 -pipe -DIN_GCC -DCROSS_DIRECTORY_STRUCTURE  -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition  -isystem ./include  -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wno-missing-prototypes -g -DHAVE_GTHR_DEFAULT -DIN_LIBGCC2 -D__GCC_FLOAT_NOT_NEEDED -fno-stack-protector   -I. -I. -I../.././gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../include  -DHAVE_CC_TLS  -o _divsi3.o -MT _divsi3.o -MD -MP -MF _divsi3.dep -DL_divsi3 -xassembler-with-cpp \

  -c /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc/config/arm/lib1funcs.asm

# multilibs.

/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib/ -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/include -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/sys-include    -g -O2 -pipe -O2  -g -O2 -pipe -DIN_GCC -DCROSS_DIRECTORY_STRUCTURE  -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition  -isystem ./include  -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wno-missing-prototypes -g -DHAVE_GTHR_DEFAULT -DIN_LIBGCC2 -D__GCC_FLOAT_NOT_NEEDED -fno-stack-protector   -I. -I. -I../.././gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../include  -DHAVE_CC_TLS  -o _umodsi3.o -MT _umodsi3.o -MD -MP -MF _umodsi3.dep -DL_umodsi3 -xassembler-with-cpp \

  -c /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc/config/arm/lib1funcs.asm

/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib/ -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/include -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/sys-include    -g -O2 -pipe -O2  -g -O2 -pipe -DIN_GCC -DCROSS_DIRECTORY_STRUCTURE  -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition  -isystem ./include  -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wno-missing-prototypes -g -DHAVE_GTHR_DEFAULT -DIN_LIBGCC2 -D__GCC_FLOAT_NOT_NEEDED -fno-stack-protector   -I. -I. -I../.././gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../include  -DHAVE_CC_TLS  -o _modsi3.o -MT _modsi3.o -MD -MP -MF _modsi3.dep -DL_modsi3 -xassembler-with-cpp \

  -c /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc/config/arm/lib1funcs.asm

/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib/ -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/include -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/sys-include    -g -O2 -pipe -O2  -g -O2 -pipe -DIN_GCC -DCROSS_DIRECTORY_STRUCTURE  -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition  -isystem ./include  -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wno-missing-prototypes -g -DHAVE_GTHR_DEFAULT -DIN_LIBGCC2 -D__GCC_FLOAT_NOT_NEEDED -fno-stack-protector   -I. -I. -I../.././gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../include  -DHAVE_CC_TLS  -o _dvmd_lnx.o -MT _dvmd_lnx.o -MD -MP -MF _dvmd_lnx.dep -DL_dvmd_lnx -xassembler-with-cpp \

  -c /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc/config/arm/lib1funcs.asm

/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib/ -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/include -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/sys-include    -g -O2 -pipe -O2  -g -O2 -pipe -DIN_GCC -DCROSS_DIRECTORY_STRUCTURE  -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition  -isystem ./include  -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wno-missing-prototypes -g -DHAVE_GTHR_DEFAULT -DIN_LIBGCC2 -D__GCC_FLOAT_NOT_NEEDED -fno-stack-protector   -I. -I. -I../.././gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../include  -DHAVE_CC_TLS  -o _clzsi2.o -MT _clzsi2.o -MD -MP -MF _clzsi2.dep -DL_clzsi2 -xassembler-with-cpp \

  -c /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc/config/arm/lib1funcs.asm

/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib/ -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/include -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/sys-include    -g -O2 -pipe -O2  -g -O2 -pipe -DIN_GCC -DCROSS_DIRECTORY_STRUCTURE  -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition  -isystem ./include  -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wno-missing-prototypes -g -DHAVE_GTHR_DEFAULT -DIN_LIBGCC2 -D__GCC_FLOAT_NOT_NEEDED -fno-stack-protector   -I. -I. -I../.././gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../include  -DHAVE_CC_TLS  -o _clzdi2.o -MT _clzdi2.o -MD -MP -MF _clzdi2.dep -DL_clzdi2 -xassembler-with-cpp \

  -c /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc/config/arm/lib1funcs.asm

/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib/ -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/include -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/sys-include    -g -O2 -pipe -O2  -g -O2 -pipe -DIN_GCC -DCROSS_DIRECTORY_STRUCTURE  -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition  -isystem ./include  -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wno-missing-prototypes -g -DHAVE_GTHR_DEFAULT -DIN_LIBGCC2 -D__GCC_FLOAT_NOT_NEEDED -fno-stack-protector   -I. -I. -I../.././gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../include  -DHAVE_CC_TLS  -o _arm_addsubdf3.o -MT _arm_addsubdf3.o -MD -MP -MF _arm_addsubdf3.dep -DL_arm_addsubdf3 -xassembler-with-cpp \

  -c /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc/config/arm/lib1funcs.asm

/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib/ -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/include -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/sys-include    -g -O2 -pipe -O2  -g -O2 -pipe -DIN_GCC -DCROSS_DIRECTORY_STRUCTURE  -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition  -isystem ./include  -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wno-missing-prototypes -g -DHAVE_GTHR_DEFAULT -DIN_LIBGCC2 -D__GCC_FLOAT_NOT_NEEDED -fno-stack-protector   -I. -I. -I../.././gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../include  -DHAVE_CC_TLS  -o _arm_addsubsf3.o -MT _arm_addsubsf3.o -MD -MP -MF _arm_addsubsf3.dep -DL_arm_addsubsf3 -xassembler-with-cpp \

  -c /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc/config/arm/lib1funcs.asm

/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib/ -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/include -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/sys-include    -g -O2 -pipe -O2  -g -O2 -pipe -DIN_GCC -DCROSS_DIRECTORY_STRUCTURE  -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition  -isystem ./include  -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wno-missing-prototypes -g -DHAVE_GTHR_DEFAULT -DIN_LIBGCC2 -D__GCC_FLOAT_NOT_NEEDED -fno-stack-protector   -I. -I. -I../.././gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../include  -DHAVE_CC_TLS  -o _muldi3.o -MT _muldi3.o -MD -MP -MF _muldi3.dep -DL_muldi3 -c /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc/libgcc2.c \

/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib/ -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/include -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/sys-include    -g -O2 -pipe -O2  -g -O2 -pipe -DIN_GCC -DCROSS_DIRECTORY_STRUCTURE  -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition  -isystem ./include  -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wno-missing-prototypes -g -DHAVE_GTHR_DEFAULT -DIN_LIBGCC2 -D__GCC_FLOAT_NOT_NEEDED -fno-stack-protector   -I. -I. -I../.././gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../include  -DHAVE_CC_TLS  -o _negdi2.o -MT _negdi2.o -MD -MP -MF _negdi2.dep -DL_negdi2 -c /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc/libgcc2.c \

/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/ -B/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib/ -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/include -isystem /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/sys-include    -g -O2 -pipe -O2  -g -O2 -pipe -DIN_GCC -DCROSS_DIRECTORY_STRUCTURE  -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition  -isystem ./include  -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wno-missing-prototypes -g -DHAVE_GTHR_DEFAULT -DIN_LIBGCC2 -D__GCC_FLOAT_NOT_NEEDED -fno-stack-protector   -I. -I. -I../.././gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../include  -DHAVE_CC_TLS  -o _lshrdi3.o -MT _lshrdi3.o -MD -MP -MF _lshrdi3.dep -DL_lshrdi3 -c /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc/libgcc2.c \

/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc/config/arm/ieee754-df.S: Assembler messages:

/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc/config/arm/ieee754-df.S:499: Error: selected processor does not support ARM mode `mvfeqd f0,#0.0'

/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc/config/arm/ieee754-df.S:525: Error: selected processor does not support ARM mode `mvfeqd f0,#0.0'

/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc/config/arm/ieee754-df.S:589: Error: selected processor does not support ARM mode `ldfd f0,[sp],#8'

make[2]: *** [_arm_addsubdf3.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc/config/arm/ieee754-sf.S: Assembler messages:

/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc/config/arm/ieee754-sf.S:330: Error: selected processor does not support ARM mode `mvfeqs f0,#0.0'

/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc/config/arm/ieee754-sf.S:345: Error: selected processor does not support ARM mode `mvfeqs f0,#0.0'

/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/libgcc/../gcc/config/arm/ieee754-sf.S:434: Error: selected processor does not support ARM mode `ldfs f0,[sp],#4'

make[2]: *** [_arm_addsubsf3.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libgcc'

make[1]: *** [all-target-libgcc] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed with all

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4056:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 *   environment, line 4700:  Called gcc_do_make

 *   environment, line 2386:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" BOOT_CFLAGS="${BOOT_CFLAGS}" ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3'`.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'local-repo': '/usr/local/portage/'

 *

 * Please include /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build/gcc-build-logs.tar.bz2 in your bug report

 *

 * The complete build log is located at '/log/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf:gcc-4.6.3:20120908-105100.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3/work/build'

>>> Failed to emerge cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc-4.6.3, Log file:

>>>  '/log/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf:gcc-4.6.3:20120908-105100.log'

 * gcc failed :(

 * If you file a bug, please attach the following logfiles:

 * /log/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf-info.log

 * /log/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc-stage1.log.xz

 * /var/tmp/portage/cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc*/temp/gcc-config.logs.tar.xz

vdr01_64 mk802 #

```

Hat Jemand eine Idee, was das falsch läuft?

----------

